# Toy Story 3



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, the highly anticipated conclusion of the trilogy opens in theaters in North America tomorrow. The question is, are you seeing it opening day, or opening weekend? Har har


By the way, 100% on Rottentomatoes. http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/toy_story_3/


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

I really want to see it but I will be leaving tomorrow morning for Tennessee for a few weeks and will not be able to watch it over there. 

When I get back though I will definitely go see it, I may even watch the first two again beforehand just for good measure.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

I dunno, I might wait a while to see it but I will see it eventually

Oh yea, and there's a stuffed Totoro in it too


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

100% on Rotten Tomatoes?! Only one movie's ever gotten that before. I'm seeing it now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> 100% on Rotten Tomatoes?! Only one movie's ever gotten that before. I'm seeing it now.


 
A lot of the classics have 100s, and some recent limited releases have achieved it, but I can't recall a wide release film such as this getting it. If it can hold onto at least a 99% it would be pretty unprecedented.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 17, 2010)

yessss toy story 3!!
AND its the last day of school!!!
*...rolls bluntt*


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd go see it if I had the moneyz to, I've been excited for it.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Who am I gonna see it with though? My friends wouldn't do it. :/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

I still haven't even seen Iron Man 2 yet! I'll probably see Toy Story in a week or two.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel forced to watch this because of how many times ive watched toy story when I was younger. Im sure to enjoy it.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to watch it later in the week since I have a friend coming up.  I can't NOT see it, Toy Story was one of the movies I grew up with.


----------



## Akro (Jun 18, 2010)

>.>....Toy story....My moms gonna make me watch it with her -.-


----------



## c0ldfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Be sure to bring some tissues along. You're gonna need it for the ending. :')


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

It just got its first two "rotten" reviews up on RottenTomatoes.com (from renown troll critics) and apparently people from 4chan are organizing some kind of spam effort on the site. XD I have no idea what's going on, but it sounds hilarious.

It's at 99% though.


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

The guy who posted one of the rotten reviews (Armond White) is actually a troll. He has a notorious reputation for writing negative reviews on universally acclaimed movies, or positive reviews to movies that are loathed, in an attempt to claim attention. It's honestly kind of aggrevating that this guy has a job, when he has less credibility than any professional critic I've ever seen.

http://www.nypress.com/article-21357-bored-game.html Seriously, read this. he also hated Up, Wall-E, and I'm guessing every other Pixar film.

Also, laughing at the guy who heavily criticized the movie for not using 3-D effectively. Wow dude. Wow.

Browder: The previous two Toy Storys got 100 percent, so I imagine a lot of nerds are going to get really angry over this.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

I like Armond White

He's pretty conservative and liked Transformers for whatever reason but I appreciate his scraps with well-known "film people"


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I like Armond White
> 
> He's pretty conservative and liked Transformers for whatever reason but I appreciate his scraps with well-known "film people"


 
He seems to be giving contrary reviews just for the sake of being contrary. Seriously, I don't see how someone can hate Wall-E, Up _and_ Toy Story 3, and have any credibility, while also liking Transformers 2, Confessions of a Shopaholic, Clash of the Titans, Land of the Lost and Dance Flick. His point of view absolutely absolutely baffles me, honestly (but this is probably because he doesn't believe his own bullshit to begin with).


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

This still doesn't solve the problem of who I'm gonna see it with.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

So he doesn't like Pixar

WHY YOU MAD BEN

WHY YOU MAD

He doesn't agree with all the other critics and I enjoy that. 
HE CHALLENGES ME, INTELLECTUALLY

His background in film is pretty capable 
I've seen an essay of his in a Criterion DVD, I don't remember which one

Boo hoo I guess if you want all your critics to agree with you

movies are hard

EDIT: Slumdog Millionaire was to India what City of God was to Brazil

AKA totally fake and condescending 

And a lot of critics hated Precious


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> So he doesn't like Pixar
> 
> WHY YOU MAD BEN
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind someone challenging the status quo, but it does reach a point where it gets excessive and appears as though he's just seeking attention.

The Wrestler - Rotten
Milk - Rotten
Up In the Air - Rotten
Slumdog Millionaire - Rotten
Star Trek - Rotten
500 Days of Summer - Rotten
District 9 - Rotten
In The Loop - Rotten
An Education - Rotten
Precious - Rotten
The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo - Rotten

I'm sorry, but you have to be really stupid to think all of those movies listed above are bad films, and then go and recommend Transformers 2. He just comes off as a buffoon.

EDIT: There's nothing wrong with disliking some of the movies listed above, but the pattern in his reviews just makes me doubt his credibility. Also, Precious has about 90 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, so "a lot of critics" isn't terribly accurate. :V

I mean, he does give fresh and rotten reviews to where they rightfully go (or arguably go), but he always seems to reserve his negative reviews of universally loved movies for the high profile films (i.e. Oscar contenders or big box office draws), and saves his glowing reviews of bad movies for ones that will garner a lot of attention (i.e. Jonah Hex, the other movie coming out this weekend that's getting really negative reception). It just all comes off as incredibly sketchy.

Also:



> But none of these digital-cartoon characters reflect human experience; itâ€™s essentially a bored game that only the brainwashed will buy into. Besides, Transformers 2 already explored the same plot to greater thrill and opulence.



Hahaha

Haha

No.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep, the highly anticipated conclusion of the trilogy opens in theaters in North America tomorrow.


 
I don't think it was ever planned to be a trilogy. There are just...three of them now.

\I don't like the original Toy Story, but I will see this film 500 times before I see Cars 2


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

> WHY WASTE SPLEEN on Michael Bay? Heâ€™s a real visionaryâ€”perhaps mindless in some ways (heâ€™s never bothered filming a good script), but Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen is more proof he has a great eye for scale and a gift for visceral amazement. Bayâ€™s ability to shoot spectacle makes the Ridley-Tony-Jake Scott family look like cavemen.





> Bay is an ideal director to realize this peculiar genre, which remakes the surfeit of adolescent commercial media as a means of multimedia gratification.These cars, trucks, motorcycles and planesâ€”both human-friendly Autobots and dastardly Decepticonsâ€”metamorphose fast, but their transfiguration is like the mechanical toy descriptions in E.T.A. Hoffman: fantastic and uncanny.





> Bay photographs Fox and luscious/vicious rival Isabel Lucas like pin-upsâ€”a pop culture joke encompassing what every young girl, post-Madonna, is told is OK. (Theyâ€™re girls â€œwith optionsâ€ as Sam says.) Thereâ€™s still advertising porn in Bayâ€™s soul, but itâ€™s so expressive of the media norm that itâ€™s funnyâ€”proof weâ€™re watching nothing more than fantasy.This commercialized life force â€œCannot be destroyed, only transformed,â€ as a Decepticon warns.



he re-evaluates ostensible cultural garbage

if you have a problem with that whatever 

its just like, his opinion, man


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

I think what gets me more than anything is, the Transformers movies are riddled with advertising, while he has the nerve to criticize Toy Story 3 for doing the same thing, a claim which appears to be bullshit as far as I understand. It's just incredibly inconsistent, and reeks of trollishness.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> I think what gets me more than anything is, the Transformers movies are riddled with advertising, while he has the nerve to criticize Toy Story 3 for doing the same thing, a claim which appears to be bullshit as far as I understand. It's just incredibly inconsistent, and reeks of trollishness.


 
Because Transformers doesn't purport to be good for the soul?

Something like that is what I'm guessing 



> I admit to simply not digging the toys-come-to-life fantasy (I donâ€™t babysit children, so I donâ€™t have to) nor their inevitable repetition of narrative formula: the gang of animated, talking objects journey from one place to another and backâ€”again and again. It recalls how Tim Burtonâ€™s atrocious Alice in Wonderland repeated narrative stasis without exercising the famous line: â€œIt takes all the running you can do just to stay in the same place.â€ Burtonâ€™s omission of that legendary, therapeutic slogan parallels how Toy Story 3 suckers fans to think they can accept this drivel without paying for it politically, aesthetically or spiritually.



come on that's funny

we all know that alice in wonderland was awful


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> come on that's funny
> 
> we all know that alice in wonderland was awful


 
Oh no, I hated Alice in Wonderland too. But dear god, what you just copy and pasted is the most pretentious pile of drivel I've read in awhile. Good lord.

Also, Marmaduke doesn't claim to be an achievement in cinema either, but that doesn't mean I'm going to recommend anyone watch it. Really, it's absurd how many critics give movies good reviews because "it'll keep the kids entertained." That is not enough to make a film recommendable, don't be retarded.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> Also, Marmaduke doesn't claim to be an achievement in cinema either, but that doesn't mean I'm going to recommend anyone watch it. Really, it's absurd how many critics give movies good reviews because "it'll keep the kids entertained." That is not enough to make a film recommendable, don't be retarded.


 
Well, yeah 

Armond said that Coraline was actually TOO GOOD for kids, which is true, the little mushbrains


----------



## Ben (Jun 19, 2010)

So I saw Toy Story 3 today.

There wasn't a single instance of product placement, aside from the toy brands that the already established characters hail from (i.e. Potato Head, Barbie).

Armond White -- Master of Trolls.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2010)

ill master your troll

HUGLAGHALGHALGHAL


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> So I saw Toy Story 3 today.
> 
> There wasn't a single instance of product placement, aside from the toy brands that the already established characters hail from (i.e. Potato Head, Barbie).
> 
> Armond White -- Master of Trolls.


 
This.

I saw it today as well. It was pretty good, not quite as good as the first two though to me. But yeah, really good.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

c0ldfire said:


> Be sure to bring some tissues along. You're gonna need it for the ending. :')


 
Gross
I thought this was a children's movie


----------



## c0ldfire (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Gross
> I thought this was a children's  movie


 
WE MUST FAP OUR EYEBALLS! XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Will see it if my cousins are going to see it. Other wise I might wait till it comes to dvd/bd


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

c0ldfire said:


> WE MUST FAP OUR EYEBALLS! XD


 
what


----------



## makogrey (Jun 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed this movie along with the past 2 which I resaw when the double feture was in theatures not that long ago. I'm really happy with the endding as it's all something we deal with growing up as we have to get rid of things from when we were younger. I even liked some of the refernces from the past 2 movies like the claw. I got of give it to Pixar for one hell of a movie and it's been worth the wait


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Lotso was a huge jerk and the movie was kinda creepy

But great over all, I almost cried


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 21, 2010)

And so Pixar continues with their perfect streak of good or tolerable (in *Cars*' case) movies. I did not expect it to be so effective, even with such a predictable plot and many "last minute" moments, the characters, animation and humor managed to take it along.

That's all I've got to say.

That, and Armond White is losing his troll qualities: "Consumerism"? Really? Is that the best he could say?! He was a mere troll, now he's a bad troll (at least to me).


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

The opening was fucking amazing!!!!! 

And yes Willow, Lotso is a jerk >:I


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed it.  The first one came out in 1995.  I had a nice little "oh man I am pretty much grown up now" existential thing after it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The opening was fucking amazing!!!!!


 It was basically a huge throwback to the first movie


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It was basically a huge throwback to the first movie


 
So? It was awesome :3 pewpewpew BOOOM! :3c


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So? It was awesome :3 pewpewpew BOOOM! :3c


 I know it was


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Is there any Randy Newman music in it
I don't wanna see it if there's Randy Newman


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

I was surprised to find it wasn't as washed up as 3rd's tend to be. I actually got really into it.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2010)

Just saw it and it was awesome. I was soo focusted on watching this that any single sound from the theatre would bug the hell out of me.


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Just saw it and it was awesome. I was soo focusted on watching this that any single sound from the theatre would bug the hell out of me.


 
Happens a lot when you're sharing the theater with kids. I saw two mothers take their kid out. Guess it was too intense for them or something?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2010)

My sister was there and she would repeat everything she saw -_-


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is there any Randy Newman music in it
> I don't wanna see it if there's Randy Newman


 Of course there's Randy Newman music in it


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> My sister was there and she would repeat everything she saw -_-


 
If you can just get her to repeat the part about â€œauthority should derive from the consent of the governedâ€ you'll be good.


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is there any Randy Newman music in it
> I don't wanna see it if there's Randy Newman


What do you have against Randy Newman?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 21, 2010)

I wished the theatre troupe toys had more screen time. They were my favorite new ones of the bunch. Aside from that, I thought this was the perfect ending to one of my favorite film series.


----------



## Isen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think if I had seen this when I was little the cymbal monkey would have terrified me.

I HATE monkeys.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> What do you have against Randy Newman?


 
"You've Got a Friend in Me" is the single biggest reason I don't want to see the first movie again.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> "You've Got a Friend in Me" is the single biggest reason I don't want to see the first movie again.


 Why should one song hinder how you enjoy the movie?

They play it like, once or twice in the entire first movie and that's it

It's something you just gotta get over and deal with


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why should one song hinder how you enjoy the movie?
> 
> They play it like, once or twice in the entire first movie and that's it
> 
> It's something you just gotta get over and deal with


 
It taints the memory of the movie in my mind. So when I'm picking out something to watch, I pass over Toy Story because it lacks a certain luster in favor of something else. Just how my mind works. I'm not refusing to watch the film, but I'm not going to pick it out of a list.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

This is the only time I wish I lived in the U.S....


----------

